# How to Clean Poop Out of Fur



## Usagimimi (Sep 13, 2005)

I've noticed that some poop is caked on mybunny's backside. She's still very shy, and I don't want to freak herout by holding her down and cleaning her with a washcloth. Anysuggestions?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 13, 2005)

Other than doing just that, I'm not sure how else to get poop off her coat. 

You can try to make is less traumatic by having your hubby help youout. One of you hold her down firmly by the shoulders and the other dothe grooming. That's what my husband and I do when it's time to brushChompers and clip all three of our rabbit's nails. We do it on thetable, much easier on the ole back (I too have back issues.) 

If it's really caked on, maybe you can snip it off with some scissors.We've had to do that with Chomps once too, because of a bad mat thatcame from seemingly out of nowhere.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 13, 2005)

My Rue had poop stuck on her bum from somediarriah. i bathed her in the sink, using warm water. i made sure thateverything i needed was close by as i didn't want her bolting andhurting herself. i kept one hand on her head/neck, and the other handdid the "dirty" work. i used a soft sponge, and special small pet soapfrom Petsmart. Don't forget to keep a towel handy to wrap bunny after.Rue didn't particularly enjoy the bath, but she was ahppy to be cleanagain.

Good Luck!

Nicole


----------



## Usagimimi (Sep 13, 2005)

It's not diarrhea , it's just littlepellets stuck on her backside.. she did a few hops earlier and flungmost of them off. I guess it was bugging her!


----------



## Kricket (Sep 13, 2005)

Do you know how to swaddle? Just howyou would swaddle a baby? That technique comes in handy whenclipping nails, cleaning fur, and giving meds.


----------



## Usagimimi (Sep 13, 2005)

We tried swaddling her, but she just freaks outand starts to bolt when we try to pick her up. Maybe in a couple ofdays she'll be ready


----------

